# Cockapoo Savvy



## Sarah Lids (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi everyone
This is my first post, we are picking our little girl Callie up on Friday, she will be 8 weeks old, we are very excited but also a bit nervous. We've never owned a dog before, let alone a puppy (we have a cat) and we're very keen to get it right. I came across this site and thought it was great, loads of info and very supportive.

I have a questions which I hope someone can help with, I've seen this ebook for sale, its called Cockapoo Savvy, this is the link I dont know if it will work

http://www.cockapoosavvy.com/1/cockapoo-ebooks.html?gclid=CLeNsbS7vqcCFchO4Qod4hBVAQ

Its $26 which is about £17 I think and claims to give info about training cockapoos specifically because they are such a different breed to other dogs and need to be trained in a different way, anyone know if this is true? I know its not a huge amount of money but I dont want to throw it away if its complete rubbish.

Sorry to have gone on a bit, I have attached a pic of her, I hope it uploads because she is soooo cute.

Thanks in advance for any replies.
Sarah


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Sarah Lids said:


> Hi everyone
> This is my first post, we are picking our little girl Callie up on Friday, she will be 8 weeks old, we are very excited but also a bit nervous. We've never owned a dog before, let alone a puppy (we have a cat) and we're very keen to get it right. I came across this site and thought it was great, loads of info and very supportive.
> 
> I have a questions which I hope someone can help with, I've seen this ebook for sale, its called Cockapoo Savvy, this is the link I dont know if it will work
> ...


hey wellcome, sorry but that is aload of rubish about cockapoos needing spetal training. find youself a training class near you and take you pup there, get yourself a training book out the shops or online i garentee you will fine one cheeper than $26 and it will be more usefull. 


toilet training, after sleep get the pup outside, after eating get the pup out side, after drinking get the pup outside, after playing get the pup outside. 
use a que word liek "pee pee" or whatever that will be a command so you can get them to pee when you want rather than waiting for them to pee. 

anything els use treats or toys as a reward, use a long line for recall so you can let the pup off. 


your pup is lovely what are you going to call her


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww little doll. I have never heard of the book, but possibly someone else on here has. I think most importantly, enjoy her! Realize it will be tough but in the end, she is just a baby and it will take a while for her to learn everything you want her to know. Good luck!


----------



## Sarah Lids (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies, that's pretty much what I thought, I almost bought it too, glad I came on, just needed to hear from someone who knows what their talking about. Her name is Callie, cant wait to pick her up, roll on Friday!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh i bet you cant wait she looks lovely .. Ive seen that link she acts as though she knows a special secret lol... you've chosen a lovely breed just follow any dog training advice that you can google, they learn very quickly and are eager to please, look forward to more pics and posts and a big welcome to you both x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

Callie looks lovely. Cockapoos don't require any 'special' training. Find a good puppy group for early socialisation and too help you build confidence then move on to a basic training class. I was a first time dog owner when I got Flo and found that training classes were more about training me how to communicate with my dog and understand my dog than actually training the dog itself! I would also recommend The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Perfect-Pup...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1300835420&sr=8-1


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Please do not waste your money on this ebook. I did and found that it was not worth it. I also believe the same suthor does other 'breed-savvy' books. Its a marketing ploy - just enjoy your puppy training - same as with any other type of puppy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, your puppy looks really sweet, you must be so excited.

Early socialisation is important - being around other dogs, people, getting used to different situations. Training classes are great, once she is vaccinated. I can also recommend "The Perfect Puppy" book that Mandy mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW adorable pup!
Enjoy!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Count me in for recommending the Perfect Puppy book too! And the Victoria Stilwell one, and the Complete Idiot's Guide to Dog Training. I do love my books!

Congratulations - can't wait to see pics from when you get Callie home! She looks lovely.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I've discovered that Victoria Stilwell is on 4oD so I'm currently working through one episode per evening in bed with my laptop balanced on my knees and a nice cup of tea

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/its-me-or-the-dog/4od

I would also recommend

For the Love of a Dog http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Dog-Un...7154/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300892526&sr=8-1

Bones Would Rain from the Sky http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bones-Would...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1300892562&sr=8-1


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome!

The book is complete rubbish.  training needs to vary somewhat for a dogs temperament, but no one breed needs a completely new method. 

Callie is a beauty!


Some books that are good:

This book is raved about: http://www.amazon.com/Control-Unleashed-Creating-Confident-Paperback/dp/B000UCF53A

Sister got this one, it's great: http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Misbehavin-Groundbreaking-Program-Well-Behaved/dp/157954519X

Good sites / blogs:

http://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/

http://flyingdogpress.com/content/category/4/13/97/


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sarah Lids said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a questions which I hope someone can help with, I've seen this ebook for sale, its called Cockapoo Savvy, this is the link I dont know if it will work
> 
> ...


This is definitely just a marketing ploy. This site will appear if you look for any breed and I'm certain that the contents will be exactly the same! Clever huh?


----------



## Sarah Lids (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone, what a lot of info, it'll certainly keep me busy the next few nights lol. Thanks again and I'll upload some photos as soon as we get her home x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh and also Inside of a Dog - What Dogs See, Smell and Know http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inside-Dog-...347X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300919312&sr=8-1


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh and also Inside of a Dog - What Dogs See, Smell and Know http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inside-Dog-...347X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300919312&sr=8-1


Ooh, yay -that one's on Kindle. Another for my doggy reading list! I've got some way to go before I match the amount of books I read about babies, but I'm well on the way.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And theres me reading crime fiction and thrillers lol x
Nearly Friday Sarah. good luck x


----------



## COCKERMUM (Apr 1, 2011)

AH she is lovely. I pick up my little girl on the 7th april, an like you full of apprehension.
how did she get on with your cat ? I have 3 of them.


----------

